# Katy Cupcake kidded



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Katy Cupcake kidded tonight with twins. A :kidblue: and a :kidred:. The buckskin is the male and the solid chocolate brown is the female. Katy is an FF and is doing a great job. Kids have nursed well already and all seems good. Just waiting for the placenta to pass.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Congrats! Oh they are just so cute ... nothing beats bitty babies. Which is the girl?


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Bootiful babies there, congrats Keren, that buckling sure is a cutie!


----------



## fd123 (May 29, 2012)

CONGRATS!!! They are beautiful!! and mom isnt bad either!!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Thanks! I'm so glad everyone is doing well. The girl is the solid brown one.


----------



## 8566 (Jul 18, 2012)

Congrats ....
Cuties --- just want to huggggg them.
:fireworks:


----------



## mmiller (Apr 3, 2012)

Congrats on the new babies!! They sure are cute!!!


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

Cute little fuzzy loud babies. looks like they might be yelling already..


----------



## mhoward2 (Jun 30, 2012)

Very cute, congratulations!


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

Aww they are so adorable! Congrats!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Thanks! Yes, they had already been yelling. :laugh:

When I went out this morning they were all snuggled together. I woke them up and left them screaming at mom again for milk.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

AWESOME !! Congratulations 
Such adorable babies 
I really need a baby fix now 
I must hug those little furry bundles of love


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

I love it when they come out screaming. It is so cute. We had twins one year and one of them did all the yelling for her sister. The other one never ever even now makes a noise hardly at all because her bossy sister says it all.


----------



## Jodi_berg (Oct 29, 2012)

I'm jealous, they are beautiful !


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

So darn cute! Congrats!!


----------



## FreckledFarmer (Oct 27, 2012)

Congrats!! So cute!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Thanks! They are more bouncy today. Having a hard time getting work done.


----------



## rb555 (Oct 17, 2012)

Awesome babies! Sooooo cute!!!:fireworks:


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

These are Omo kids!


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

Congrats on the new kids! They are beautiful!


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

Congrats! They are just so adorable!


----------



## rb555 (Oct 17, 2012)

ksalvagno said:


> These are Omo kids!


Still waiting on my Omo kids, but seeing these little darlings makes me even more impatient and excited!

If we get a blue-eyed buckling we're gonna keep him. We are waiting for a doeling we have reserved to be born - from another ND breeder to add another line to our herd. Gosh, I can hardly wait! Your Omo babies are precious!


----------



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

I just love babies!!! ADORABLE!!!


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

Soooo adorable! Congrats!


----------



## Grannygoose (Sep 26, 2012)

I love babies! They are adorable! Glad everything went well.


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

Very nice good looking kids congrats


----------



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

Everytime i read her name it makes me smile.


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

Aww! Sweet!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very old thread.


----------



## Goat town (May 6, 2018)

Old but still sweet


----------

